# Anyone Got A Solution For...



## ESL

Giving titanium cases and bracelet a quick once over.

I'm happy enough messing around with steel finishes, but don't want to mess with my Landmaster unless I know I have a good tip or two.

I seem to remember someone discussing titanium polishing pads?







Or I may have dreamed it.

Cheers


----------



## jcalka

I was going to try a Titanium "pen" on my PAM, but haven't yet.

*** Link removed as per forum Guidelines ****

Let me know how you fare.


----------



## MartinMW

Hi

I used 'Brasso' wadding on my Tutima and it came up very well (once it re oxidised after a couple of weeks).

I have seen discussions on using fine grade 'wet and dry' blocks on Ti and the results were supposed to be good.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Boxbrownie

When I first got my seconhand X-33 I gave it the once over with one of my fibre glass pencils (the sort they sell on ebay for Â£12







for watch refinishing) it came up brilliantly, a perfect finish.

I bought a batch of them a long time back from RS, but now I would just order them from maplin, they can't be more than a few quid each I think, and well worth it for that and not the crazy prices charged on the bay with a fancy title.

Best regards David

Just looked, Â£5.22p on maplin.....I must be getting old as I think even that sounds expensive to me now!


----------



## ESL

Interesting replies.

I have a fibreglass pen







- I might give it a go on an unobtrusive bit and see what it looks like.


----------



## murph

I'm sure I got a puckle for less from one of the other online electronic parts dealers a while back. Maybe it was Rapid but I can't remember for sure as I used to have a few accounts.

I thought I'd seen them on the bay for less as well. Maybe not very often, a quick look only turned up one for Â£3.99 + Â£1 p&p.


----------



## synchro

Please be careful when using those fibreglass pens, the bits of fibre get everywhere and are very painful when stuck it arms, fingers, hands etc.

I threw mine out as a result of this, and every one I found in other peoples tool boxes at work.


----------



## Roger

I make no apologies for posting this again....

As Synchro said, the effects of these things can be absolutly horrible and they are a "banned" item in many workplaces.

Please, please use extreme caution if you must use one.

Roger


----------



## JonW

Silly question... what exaclty are the effects of getting stuck with the broken bits of GF from the pens? Ive got one and I use it carefully catching the bits in a tissue etc - so far ive had no itching or pain etc... have i been lucky or so i just have skin like old leather?


----------



## limey

I think I have heard that the fiberglass is supposed to get into your bloodstream and migrate. Don't really buy it.

I use fiberglass rods for running network wire above drop ceilings. They have deteriorated from being bent and I usually get a splinter or two whenever I use them, unless I remember not to let them slide through my hands.

Another trick is to use barrier cream first. I tried regular hand cream, Neutrogena Norwegian formula, and this works too.


----------



## Roger

When these pencils (which usually consist of a bunch of tightly packed fibres) is used to abrade a surface, tiny shards and some dust-like pieces of fibre are displaced into the air and often onto the skin. The shards have an engaging habit of getting into skin pores, very minor abrasions etc. Thes are so small that they are difficult to see and even harder to remove...the irritation caused can be intense. Needless the say, the effects of accidentally breathing the dust can have even worse effects. In my branch of the electronics industry, they were once widely used for cleaning circuit boards prior to rework or repairs. They hhave long been banned by the vast majority of major employers.

If you really must use them, wear some plastic gloves, and a face mask and do it outside in a well ventilated place...take extreme care.....seriously...

Roger


----------



## Alas

Nasty stuff the old fibreglass. I used to be a laminator(building yachts) many moons ago and we used all types of glass from chopped strand/wove etc. Between laying up, trimming, grinding I used to end up with lots of glass in my hands and forearms. Most came out within a couple of days but the odd ones are still appearing 28 years later









I hate to think how much is still in my lungs.


----------



## the strap

Infrequent use of a fiber glass pen is highly unlikely to cause any serious issues. A bit like a one time removal of some asbestos containing wall covering..

It's unlikely to do you in.


----------



## Regal325

It's unlikely to do you in. I dont think that was ever stated......the others are quite right about the hazards...amazing the cavalier attitude of some folk...casulty departments are full of 'em.......just wont be told some of 'em


----------



## murph

Alas said:


> Nasty stuff the old fibreglass. I used to be a laminator(building yachts) many moons ago and we used all types of glass from chopped strand/wove etc. Between laying up, trimming, grinding I used to end up with lots of glass in my hands and forearms. Most came out within a couple of days but the odd ones are still appearing 28 years later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to think how much is still in my lungs.


I bet you had a few sleepless nights itching as well. I remember when I was a teenager I mucked in to empty a warehouse of fibreglass insulation which took a day and a half right through of handling the damn stuff and talk about itching. I suppose it didn't help that we were throwing the rolls to each other in a chain which meant the dust was everywhere. Even with paper coveralls it managed to get everywhere and your skin felt like it was crawling.

The dust from the pens seems minor after that.


----------



## pugster

how about the kitchen scratch pads we use for a poor mans 'brushed finish' , try it on something else first tho







,as already stated the wet+dry sanding blocks (fine grit,made by garryson) do a good job aswell for a brushed finish (if you can find them).

*foundsome







garryson blocks

if not for this job they are great for refinishing cases in general and last ages


----------



## hotmog

A hard rubber biro eraser gives excellent results and is a much safer bet than the fibreglass pencils.


----------

